# Help me with fish ID... got them at Bluegrass



## gabrito (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys I recently got these fish at bluegrass aquatics.... I need help IDing them. I got a mix of the Peackock/Haps and the Prestige pack.

#1 and 2









#3









#4 and 5









#6









#7 the one on the bottom









#8









#9









thanks!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Haps and peacocks? 95% of them are mbuna.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

1) OB Zebra (L)
2) Protomelas species. Not sure with. I think a taeniolatus. (R)
3) 
4) Metriaclima estherae (top)
5) Pseudotropheus saulosi (bottom)
6)
7) Protomelas species. Maybe taeniolatus also.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

3 ) and 6 ) Iodotropheus sprengerae maybe
8 ) Young Aulonocara most look the same to me when young.
9 ) ? Interesting.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think #6 might be a yellow tailed acei. I'd complain for sure because they aren't all hap or peacocks.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

oh maybe you got two packages.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

#9 is definitely a Tropheops sp red fin
#3 is Iodotropheus sperengae
#6 is probably a Libidochromis mabamba
#1 is an OB morph of a Metriaclima, which one is immpossible to tell.
#2 Looks like a red empress juvenile
#4 is Metriaclima estherae (red zebra)
#5 looks to be a Psuedotropheus saulosi
#7 looks like the same as #2
#8 is a juvenile Aulonocara (peacock) unknown which until it gets color, or if a female it will be unknown forever.


----------



## gabrito (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks guys.... i'm still not 100% sure of what i have.... but i guess i'll wait until they grow so i can now better....


----------

